# 1/144 Carrier Deck?



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Specifically, I'm looking for drawings of modern US carriers (Nimitz-class). Not necessarily the whole deck; as even 1/144 it would be in the order of some 7 1/2 feet long. I'm toying with the idea of a fighter launch diorama using some 1/144 US Navy fighter models so I basically just require the bow section layout to just behind the blast deflectors. 

Unless I'm just not defining my search parameters adequately- I'm not having having any luck finding anything that I can use. I have no plans to build a Nimitz-class in 1/144, either! However, maybe even just outlining the whole deck on cardboard in 1/144 would be kinda cool. Does anyone have better ideas where I can find flight deck drawings?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some years ago Dragon released a carrier launch diorama in this scale featuring an F-18 Hornet on its catapult complete with blast screen, flight deck crew and a tractor.
It is exceptionally well moulded with even the tie-downs on the deck.
I think they also released it with a Tomcat.
Give me five minutes and I'll try and post a pic of mine.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here you go...





































As you can see the detail is great. Its a while since I built it but I seem to recall some of the panel lines on the deck were raised so these were removed and rescribed.
The last pic is a little blurry but shows the two LED's I built into the engines. The power source is a 9v battery which feeds up through two thin wires with the insulation stripped off. I fed one up each maingear leg, disguised to look like brake pipes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

So, off to evilbay to find the old DML kit then?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Evilbay is too evil for me!! It would be the temptation of the Dark Side for sure. I have an idea of where to look, might know someone who just might have one.

But I was thinking of a concept for something a little bigger- for example, having either an F-14 (my favorite) or the F-18 launching just past the bow of the ship (maybe just the nose gear?) so my idea may be a little grandiose.

I may toy with a proof-of-concept study model, though. Just to see how it might work.

Thanks for the heads-up on the Dragon model! :wave: I'll see what I can find about it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That seems to be the favorite moment for Navy photogs to snap, too!

Hornets:
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=31198
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30533
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30511
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30017
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30012
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=29935
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=29868
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=29828
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=29799
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=29795
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=29705
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=29700

Tomcats:
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=26384
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30955
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30812
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30817
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30561
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=30572
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=22839
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=21552
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=21159
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=21083
http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=19608


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow! Nice pics, John! Thanks!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's the best one I've seen yet... just keep clicking cancel to get past the Japanese language stuff

http://naritafamily.com/Scalemodel/airplanes/photo_frame.htm


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One heck of a dio. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

